# Silpats - are they worth the money?



## Essie (Apr 17, 2003)

Are silpats worth the money?


----------



## Coco (Apr 18, 2003)

I've heard they are but I have yet to make the financial commitment to buy one myself! Also, because I do not do a lot of baking, although I'm sure it would be useful for other things. If you bake a lot of things on sheet pans I'm sure it would be worth it.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes they're worth it.  They're also not that expensive - even some grocery stores are now carrying silplats.


----------



## glitterchi (Oct 24, 2003)

*Definitely!!!*

I bought one last year, and I use mine all the time.  I bake alot of cookies and they make turn out better (in my opinion) but they are also good for anything that would require a parchment lined sheet or greased sheet.  They just slide right off.  I am going to get another one .


----------



## Essie (Nov 12, 2003)

I bought one, baked cookies and liked it so much that I went out and bought two more.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Essie,

Glad to know they are worth the money - Maybe the will inspire me to bake??  :?


----------



## Lou_Toth (Feb 11, 2004)

I have an Exopat mat, same as Silpat.  It's great and I never bake cookies without it.  I would also like to get some silicone muffin and cake molds too.
Lou


----------



## juliette (May 31, 2004)

*silplat*

I have two and they are great, for everything, cookies, and bread.


----------



## hvacwife (May 31, 2004)

My mom found me two in some magazine. They were like $11.00 for both of them and they work great.
Check out the Betty Crocker catalog they have them in there too. I have some points if you need them. Just let me know. For a SASE you can have them. :P


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

I had a silpat once. But it got out of its cage and I havent seen it since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found it once, when I was hunting Snipe.  :roll:


----------



## Alix (May 31, 2004)

Um...at the risk of exposing my ignorance...what is a silpat? And Sushi...LOL!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 1, 2004)

I know you've seen them Alix - they are those rubbery sheets that you lay on cookie sheets so the cookies don't stick.  Martha Stewart was one of the first I saw use them.  They're normally a beige/tan color and some have a border a different color.  Did that help?


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2004)

That does help Kitchenelf...thank you. I have never seen them to buy around here though. I guess if I want to try them out I will have to find them online.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the information Kitchenelf, and thanks for asking about it Alix--I had never heard of them.

 Barbara


----------



## Robt (Jun 3, 2004)

We bought them and used them for a while;  now we just pull off a piece of parchment paper like before we had them.  It  seemswe never think of them.


----------

